# Need help ID this auger



## mdhyams (Sep 8, 2013)

I bought this auger and the seals are bad. Please help me ID this unit.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Pictures are not coming thru!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

OKay they're showing now. Not familiar with that unit.


----------



## mdhyams (Sep 8, 2013)

Still trying to figure it out. No Luck so far.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sort of looks like a ford... maybe Deere born. Looks like a rear diff used to make a post hole auger.
What kind of seals are you looking for? Perhaps you could tear it down and see what you need for seals, according to the bearings and bushings.


----------



## mdhyams (Sep 8, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Sort of looks like a ford... maybe Deere born. Looks like a rear diff used to make a post hole auger.
> What kind of seals are you looking for? Perhaps you could tear it down and see what you need for seals, according to the bearings and bushings.


The seals around the shaft are leaking. I am afraid to split the case to try to find out whats going on inside until I can figure out what it is so I can order the correct seals.


----------

